# What's this Pokemon?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

what breed is this pigeon?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

i would love to have this bird, its shiny red neck, and its awesome red stripes just calls to me.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thats a racing homer. Where did you find the pic?
Dave


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

That is a homer/racer. It's color and pattern is called ash red bar


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> Thats a racing homer. Where did you find the pic?
> Dave


Google image, someone loss this bird, and their paying money to find it, but i want one with a shiny red neck like that so lovely.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Print Tippler said:


> That is a homer/racer. It's color and pattern is called ash red bar


Thanks! omg i want it.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Depends on what you can afford, go to hekkenklk.com they have a couple real nine looking birds like that.
Dave


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

nice pokemon


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> Depends on what you can afford, go to hekkenklk.com they have a couple real nine looking birds like that.
> Dave


But that's an auction site, the total could probably go into the thousands.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Pigeonfriends said:


> But that's an auction site, the total could probably go into the thousands.


your best option now is find a local fancier and buy some of there bird.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

gotta catch em all! pige'mon.. lol


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

laughingdog said:


> gotta catch em all! pige'mon.. lol


i know right, pigeons are addicting. their just so many.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

how many do you have? what breeds?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

im new and i got arch angels and blue bars, and i just got started, and i still want more. I think i should really just cut my credit card.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes cut your card before you end up with over 100 pigeons like me. Arc angels are amazing because they are barless, thats a rare base pattern, the only base pattern recessive to barred


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Find a breed or two you really like get the birds and stick with it. Don't start just buying up a ton of different breeds because they all look good. Makes breeding a lot easier and you can really focus on one thing. I bought up a ton of breeds when I got started and solid them all and stuck with just one breed.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

all mine are up on my sig. have nineteen total. looking to cut down types, and just keep numbers of those types separately in coops/loft etc. to kit fly them and work on my own hobby with them, being technically disabled has its advantages! bout the only show breed, that cant be flown or well anyway, that im really interested in now, would be the indian/american fantasy. otherwise if it cant be enjoyed and allowed to be flown and or perform, its just not seeming its that hardy or having fun to have more than a pair of or two, as opposed to wanting to watch decent numbered flock of flights and homers, alternately flown.


----------



## BansheeX9 (Feb 24, 2012)

I swear there was a bird that looked just like that one at the park today stood out like a sore thumb from the other pigeons. That one & the one pretty pied bird. I'll have to bring my camera next time


----------

